# Were to buy mass air flow sensor



## dagosrods (Dec 7, 2008)

Were is the best place to buy Mas or Tps for a 1996 hb? Is there a wholesale place to buy online or just go to local parts houses or go the dealer? Thanks


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

you can get the TPS at the local parts store, MAF should be as well.


----------



## hans747 (Jul 14, 2005)

never saw an MAF in a local place (and I was looking hard for one about 2 years ago). If they can be found there, now, you're in luck. Otherwise, the cheapest place I was able to find one was Genuine Nissan Parts, NISMO and Nissan Accessories - Courtesyparts.com. It is about $375 and they make you buy the stupid venturi with it. Throw the venturi in the garbage and install just the MAF.


----------



## dagosrods (Dec 7, 2008)

*Were to buy*

Yes you are right. I called Napa and went to Advance part not available. So it looks likes to the dealer. Thanks


----------



## RB24SRB24DETT (Jan 9, 2009)

*MAF*

im at cerritos nissan and i may be able to get it cheaper $30-$40 depending on which one fits your truck. there are 4 choices depending on the production month and if its automatic or manual. if interested contact at cerritosnissanparts.com


----------



## bobuddy (Jun 2, 2007)

Hans and I both had our MAF rebuilt at SIA electronics located in IL. SIA Electronics-Remanufacture Automotive Computer Components They warranty it for one year. You just take it out of the throttle body - send it in and they test and rebuild and send it back. It takes about a week total turn around time, so allow for that. Mine lasted 15 months before it gave out again, and they rebuilt it a second time for the cost of $120. The warranty for a new one from the dealer is the same - one year. 

FWIT, I called the dealer about getting a new one vs rebuild. I was wondering if there was a reason they sold it together with the venturi body - some sort of calibration or something that there would be a good reason to buy it new from the dealer. The parts guy said there was no calibration or any special reason to sell it the way they do - he said " they just sell it that way because that is the way it comes". I have searched j/y nation wide for my truck and its a hard part to find. I did find a new one from a place in CA - aftermarket no name brand - for $149 but did not get that one. Here is the link for them:

:: Welcome to Automotivepatssource :

Good luck. These things are a PITA on these trucks.

Laurie


----------



## RB24SRB24DETT (Jan 9, 2009)

warranty doesnt describe how long the part lasts. how long did the orginal part last? orginal nissan is not supposed to break as soon as the warranty expires. 96 pick up= 22 year old venturi. after market $100 every 2 years = $1100. 3 times the price of orginal nissan. and this is giving a discount because he said 15 months and $120 for a rebuild


----------



## bobuddy (Jun 2, 2007)

Yes, I agree with your thinking as well. I went back and forth on buying the new part from the dealer, but ended up getting a rebuild for now. I am still considering buying the new dealer part and holding the rebuilt one for an emergency back up.


----------



## hans747 (Jul 14, 2005)

I have to agree with RB24 on this matter. After the rebuild went out on mine, I did the math. A new one was going to cost me about $400 and it will likely last about 8 years (that's how long the original ran). The rebuild lasted about 1.5 years and cost about $140. New is the better deal over the long haul, AND you don't have to put up with the BS of constantly rebuilding.

I would love to learn what is the part that they replace in the rebuild process? You know it only costs about $2.


----------



## bobuddy (Jun 2, 2007)

Yeah, I figured it was just something like that too. 

When the MAF went again, it was strictly a cost issue. My husband's company announced they were laying off another 15%. 

I still think I will go ahead with buying the new one from the dealer and holding my rebuild for an emergency back up. 

Hans - is your new MAF the Hitachi brand?


----------



## RB24SRB24DETT (Jan 9, 2009)

if you need an OEM mass air sensor i can get you one at a better price than courtesy parts. just click on inquiry at cerritosnissanparts.com


----------



## Peterdaniel (May 24, 2005)

I had to do this about 3 years ago for a 97 single cab.. The original one lasted 120K miles and was NOT taken care of.. meaning always clean air filters etc.

I would use a factory only replacement. And it would only be new, not rebuilt. The new one I put on 3 years ago is running perfectly and is very very smooth. Truck now has 173K miles on it.

Also, I am dead set against using a K&N filter. The filter itself most likely is fine, but people use way too much oil on it and it will burn your maf sensor wife very quickly.

Use a standard WIX or Nissan filter and be happy.

( My friend at the time did not want to deal with it and said to just let the dealer do it. It ran 875.00!!!)


----------



## 94_nismo_freak (Dec 17, 2008)

cheapest i found fitsNISSAN	D21 PICKUP	(1990 - 1994)
NISSAN	D21 PICKUP XE	1994
NISSAN	PICKUP	(1995 - 1996)
NISSAN	PICKUP SE	1996
NISSAN	PICKUP SHORT BED XE	(1995 - 1996)
NISSAN	PICKUP XE	(1995 - 1996) and is 320 plus ship


----------



## dagosrods (Dec 7, 2008)

*maf [venturi] cost from dealer*

What I found that through the dealer for a 1996 Nissan pu 2 wheel drive standard late 1996 [8/96]yea I know you would think its a 1997 but paper work says 1996. The unit is $436.00 for the regular guy walking in off of street. If you work at a shop they will sell it for $378.11. Can [RB26DETT] or anybody beat this price also remember there will be some shipping charges? Thanks


----------



## 94_nismo_freak (Dec 17, 2008)

go to rockauto.com that is the cheapest i found and prolli you too shipping will be like 5-10 bucks


----------



## RB24SRB24DETT (Jan 9, 2009)

i was telling bobuddy that i can get it to you guys for 324 plus shipping


----------



## hans747 (Jul 14, 2005)

94_nismo_freak said:


> cheapest i found fitsNISSAN	D21 PICKUP	(1990 - 1994)
> NISSAN	D21 PICKUP XE	1994
> NISSAN	PICKUP	(1995 - 1996)
> NISSAN	PICKUP SE	1996
> ...


That one probably won't work for this application. They changed the MAF in 1996. I tried to buy a junkyard one a long time ago and learned this lesson the hard way. My truck was built in early 1996. mine used the newer one. IT makes no sense I know, but you have to remember that they were building 1996 models in 1995.


----------



## hans747 (Jul 14, 2005)

RB24SRB24DETT said:


> i was telling bobuddy that i can get it to you guys for 324 plus shipping


there's no beating that price for OEM. Wish I knew you back when I needed one myself.


----------



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

dagosrods said:


> Were is the best place to buy Mas or Tps for a 1996 hb? Is there a wholesale place to buy online or just go to local parts houses or go the dealer? Thanks


You mean Where? Anyways, check out these guys @ ABC Nissan Wholesale parts telephone # 18003731066 their prices are hard to beat! I've been using them for years all they use all Nissan Oem parts!


----------



## RB24SRB24DETT (Jan 9, 2009)

so do i. i was telling them 324 plus shipping depending on which maf you need


----------

